# Need opinions on Roland CJ-500



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I found a CJ-500 for sale. Are there any negatives to this plotter/cutter?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is what I found out so far. The CJ is an inkjet that uses pigment or dye inks. It is a 6 channel printer and prints up to 1440dpi. The pigment ink is good for indoor use but needs a UV protectant for outdoor use. 

Any other comments?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I guess not too many people are using this plotter?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I think its one of the older rolands.. They used to have one at my betters halfs old job.. they are great for indoor signage but are not colorfast outside. so it would be great for things like trade show displays or indoor signage.. and not recomended for outdoor signage..
which would let out things like printed stickers.. etc


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is an update. I just happened to get an ad from a local Roland dealer so I called them up and chatted for about an hour with them on this very printer. It does have a conversion kit for solvent inks that runs about $3K installed. The CJ was a good price but I was skeptical about the ability to do outdoor types of things so we passed on this one. So, it would have cost me about $9K to get it in order to run, a good bargain considering they run over $20K new but just not exactly what I wanted. 

As far as the other one I planned on getting, the pc-600, the guy selling it stalled me for about a month. I decided not to buy it from him since he turned out to be a flake so here so I am back to square 1. 

I will probably go out to our local vendor and see about a refurb. unit of the newer models to see if I can get a deal. 

So, I am still looking.....


----------



## SignPro (Jun 24, 2008)

I've Had A Roland CJ-500 For a while now they are a pretty good unit,

DYE inks ar ok for indoor use, but if you use PIGMENT you can use it for outdoor


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am just now going through to convert a Roland CJ-500 to eco solvent unit with also adding an additional heating unit which you must need for solvent inks. For the parts you need will cost around $1500-1800 if you do it yourself that is. This machine is very economical to run and maintain, print heads for this unit cost only $150-170 each. If you thinking of buying one of these machines already converted, make sure they run you a print test!


----------



## wouldduck (Mar 27, 2008)

I purchased a cj400 converted to solvent with heaters from a sign 
co locally. It works fine and he gave me a complete run through on the operation. I converted to bulk ink. It is making banners and a lot of print and cut for heat pressing. Has worked fine for me. 
I think I stole it.
Its been reliable for me (3 Months) so far. We will see. I understand parts are ony available from some oversea suppliers. Most of the normal stuff heads and etc are still around.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I've got a CJ-500 converted to an SC-500 with solvent ink and beside it not printing as fast as a Versacamm you can't tell the difference in the prints. Mine is set up for bulk ink too and it is about 1/4th the cost of Roland's ink.


----------



## visionsp (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a roland CJ500 for sale that is in excellent shape. 
Always kept inside my house in a very clean room with tile floors. 
It is a 54” wide printer/cutter.
Everything works perfectly and give outstanding quality 1440 dpi prints. 
If anyone is interested please contact me. 
Garrett Cox 
909-717-0000 
or email me at [email protected]


----------

